# Che c'azzecca?



## la italianilla

¡Hola a todo el mundo!
"Che c'azzecca" es una espresión ideomática por "qué tiene a que ver con?" en el sentido de "no tiene nada a que ver" con lo de que se está hablando.
¿Hay otras formas (estoy segura que sí ) para decir “no tiene nada a que ver con eso”?

Os doy un ejemplo:
A:“De todas formas...ayer me habló de lo que pasó con ella...”
B:"E che c'azzecca?"

Espero que mi explicación haya sido clara


----------



## Silvia10975

In italiano, un altro modo per dirlo è "e questo cosa/che c'entra?"

Adesso aspettiamo


----------



## traduttrice

la italianilla said:


> ¿Hay otras formas (estoy segura que sí ) para decir “no tiene nada a que ver con eso”?


"No tiene nada que ver con eso"  
Y la más usada _*"¿qué tiene que ver?"*_


----------



## irene.acler

Me parece que hay otra opción, algo como _*¿y eso qué pinta?*_, pero no estoy segura de la forma y si se puede usar en este contexto.


----------



## karunavera

la italianilla said:


> ¡Hola a todo el mundo!
> "Che c'azzecca" es una espresión ideomática por "qué tiene a que ver con?" en el sentido de "no tiene nada a que ver" con lo de que se está hablando.
> ¿Hay otras formas (estoy segura que sí ) para decir “no tiene nada a que ver con eso”?
> 
> Os doy un ejemplo:
> A:“De todas formas...ayer me habló de lo que pasó con ella...”
> B:"E che c'azzecca?"
> 
> Espero que mi explicación haya sido clara


No entiendo si quieres saber si hay en italiano otras formas, aparte che c'azzecca o si quieres saber si hay otras formas en español.


----------



## la italianilla

karunavera said:


> No entiendo si quieres saber si hay en italiano otras formas, aparte che c'azzecca o si quieres saber si hay otras formas en español.





> ¿Hay otras formas (estoy segura que sí ) para decir “no tiene nada a que ver con eso”?



Claramente en español 

Gracias a irene y traduttrice!

¿Dónde están los nativos?


----------



## Silvia10975

Traduttrice è madrelingua 
Credo che, se nessun altro è intervenuto, sia perché si trovano d'accordo con quello che è già stato scritto. Comunque porta pazienza…
Silvia


----------



## la italianilla

s10975 said:


> Traduttrice è madrelingua
> Credo che, se nessun altro è intervenuto, sia perché si trovano d'accordo con quello che è già stato scritto. Comunque porta pazienza…
> Silvia



ok  intendevo madrelingua proprio della penisola iberica!


----------



## llenyador

Responde uno de la península aunque sea periférico. Me parecen muy bien el "¿qué tiene que ver?" y el "¿y eso qué pinta?". Añadiría "¿y con eso?" para dar a entender que algo no tiene nada que ver con lo que se está diciendo. Lo que me parece poco italiano es el "che c'azzecca", frasecita puesta de moda por el ministro Di Pietro y utilizada ahora con frecuencia para tomarle un poco el pelo.....


----------



## karunavera

llenyador said:


> Responde uno de la península aunque sea periférico. Me parecen muy bien el "¿qué tiene que ver?" y el "¿y eso qué pinta?". Añadiría "¿y con eso?" para dar a entender que algo no tiene nada que ver con lo que se está diciendo. Lo que me parece poco italiano es el "che c'azzecca", frasecita puesta de moda por el ministro Di Pietro y utilizada ahora con frecuencia para tomarle un poco el pelo.....


No cariño, el caso es que en el sur de Italia lo utilizamos siempre, es nuestra forma dialectal italianizzata de decir "che c'entra". Claro, se usa en contestos informales: familia, amigos, ecc.; yo nunca lo uso cuando hablo con mi jefe por ejemplo. Nuestro ministro es un poco bruto por eso en television dice "che c'azzecca"!


----------



## la italianilla

llenyador said:


> Responde uno de la península aunque sea periférico. Me parecen muy bien el "¿qué tiene que ver?" y el "¿y eso qué pinta?". Añadiría "¿y con eso?" para dar a entender que algo no tiene nada que ver con lo que se está diciendo. Lo que me parece poco italiano es el "che c'azzecca", frasecita puesta de moda por el ministro Di Pietro y utilizada ahora con frecuencia para tomarle un poco el pelo.....



Gracias llenyador! Pues entonces "¿qué tiene que ver?" sin A, como dijo la traduttrice también.  gracias!


----------



## llenyador

la italianilla said:


> Gracias llenyador! Pues entonces "¿qué tiene que ver?" sin A, como dijo la traduttrice también.  gracias!


 
De nada. Pero no entiendo lo de "sin A". ¿dónde estaba la A?



karunavera said:


> No cariño, el caso es que en el sur de Italia lo utilizamos siempre, es nuestra forma dialectal italianizzata de decir "che c'entra". Claro, se usa en contestos informales: familia, amigos, ecc.; yo nunca lo uso cuando hablo con mi jefe por ejemplo. Nuestro ministro es un poco bruto por eso en television dice "che c'azzecca"!


 
Bueno cariño, creo que estamos diciendo lo mismo o sea que "che c'azzecca" no es italiano del bueno. Sin animo de ofender, ¡eh!.....


----------



## heidita

Aquí va la opinión de una madrileña:

¿Y eso de qué va?

*¡Qué tendrá que ver!*

¿Y eso a qué viene?




_"¿y eso qué pinta?"._ no es una expresión usada aquí.


----------



## la italianilla

llenyador said:


> De nada. Pero no entiendo lo de "sin A". ¿dónde estaba la A?



En mi primero mensaje



la italianilla said:


> ¡Hola a todo el mundo!
> "Che c'azzecca" es una espresión ideomática por "qué tiene a que ver con?" en el sentido de "no tiene nada *a* que ver" con lo de que se está hablando.
> ¿Hay otras formas (estoy segura que sí ) para decir “no tiene nada a que ver con eso”?
> 
> Os doy un ejemplo:
> A:“De todas formas...ayer me habló de lo que pasó con ella...”
> B:"E che c'azzecca?"
> 
> Espero que mi explicación haya sido clara



pues por eso lo dijo...porque me enteré que había escrito la A, pero leyendo la respuesta tuya y la de la traduttrice me enteré que es un error 



heidita said:


> Aquí va la opinión de una madrileña:
> 
> ¿Y eso de qué va?
> 
> *¡Qué tendrá que ver!*
> 
> ¿Y eso a qué viene?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"¿y eso qué pinta?"._ no es una expresión usada aquí.



Graciasssss!!! _Y eso a qué viene_ -> era esa la espresión que oì


----------



## heidita

la italianilla said:


> Graciasssss!!! _Y eso a qué viene_ -> era esa la expresión que oí


Anda, di en el clavo. La verdad es que por aquí es lo que más se usa.



la italianilla said:


> ¿Dónde están los nativos?


 
¡¡Aquí estoy!! A tu servicio.


----------



## la italianilla

heidita said:


> Anda, di en el clavo. La verdad es que por aquí es lo que más se usa.



claro...porque la oí en una andén de Chamartín


----------



## gatogab

*¡Nà que ver!*

gatogab


----------



## la italianilla

gatogab said:


> *¡Nà que ver!*
> 
> gatogab



Muchas gracias a tí también gatogab  ahora mismo me la apunto en el cuadernito con las otras


----------

